

CC companies don't care about, name, address & zip verification? - quantumpotato_

I was getting 200s from Stripe with bad card data.tl;dr:&quot;CVC and address verification [zip]<p>We strongly encourage that you collect, submit, and verify this data in order to prevent internet fraud, but since the credit card networks do not require either field&quot;<p>No way to verify the name -- but the card will be declined if it&#x27;s wrong.On Fri, Sep 27, 2013 at 7:49 PM, &lt;support@stripe.com&gt; wrote:
No.  You can provide it, and a bank may choose to decline the card if it is incorrect, but you cannot yourself receive the information about whether or not the supplied name was correct.<p>On Sep 28, 2013 at 12:47 am &lt;quantumpotato@gmail.com&gt; wrote:
Right, can it be verified?<p>On Sep 28, 2013 at 12:45 am &lt;support@stripe.com&gt; wrote:
Correct, name is not strictly necessary.<p>On Sep 27, 2013 at 11:55 p &lt;quantumpotato@gmail.com&gt; wrote:
Thanks! So name is not necessary<p>On Sep 27, 2013 at 10:41&lt;support@stripe.com&gt; wrote:
Hi—This behavior is actually configurable: there are two checkboxes on the bottom of your account settings page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;manage.stripe.com&#x2F;account)﻿ to enable CVC and address verification.<p>We strongly encourage that you collect, submit, and verify this data in order to prevent internet fraud, but since the credit card networks do not require either field, we want to give our users the flexibility of choosing what data to collect when accepting payments.
======
dangrossman
All you need to move money from a credit card to your bank account is a card
number. You don't have to collect, let alone verify, anything else at all.

If it turns out you don't have permission to do that, because the person
presenting that card number is not the owner of the card, you'll lose that
money, pay a fee, and your ability to accept other cards will be at risk.

AVS and CVC checks are tools to help you decide what payments _you_ want to
accept or reject. They're inputs for your fraud scoring algorithm. With some
processors, you also get a discount for making use of them, as the processor
and card network would both prefer not to have to drop you for getting too
many chargebacks.

------
zjgreen
The credit card number itself is optional too.

~~~
sdrinf
Could you kindly elaborate on how you would charge someone's credit card
immediately without the CC number? (that is, specifically NOT via cheque, bank
number, wire transfer, or cash)

------
drakaal
The more data you collect the harder it is for someone to claim they didn't
authorize the charge. So know you don't need all that data, but if you had a
dispute you would wish you had it.

Since your transaction fees are based partially on your dispute rates not
collecting this data could move you from 3% to 5 or even 7%.

Imagine giving an extra 2% of your Gross to fees. So people collect more to
limit fraud.

